# Gamescom 2012 Fazit und Erfahrungsbericht



## nulchking (18. August 2012)

Hier mal mein Fazit zur Gamescom2012 am ersten Tag für Normalbesucher:

Aufstehen war um 6 Uhr angesagt, schnell geduscht, eine Kleinigkeit gegessen und eben Wetterbericht angeschaut. Dann ging es auch schon los in Richtung Bushaltestelle um zum Bahnhof zu gelangen, es wurde dann der Zug Richtung Köln um 7:40 genommen. Dieser war noch angenehm leer, konnte sogar noch einen Sitzplatz ergattern bis zum Bahnhof Messe/Deutz. Dort war ich dann um 8:45 und war überrascht wie leer es doch noch war. Wie mir später bewusst wurde habe ich mich um eine Stunde bei den Öffnungszeiten vertan, aber was solls direkt in Halle 11 rein, rotes Bändchen geholt und schön vorne angestellt. Die Musik die gespielt wurde war alles andere als angenehm, irgendein Rap Gedöns wo man eigentlich nur BummBummBumm hörte, da könnte man echt noch was verbessern. Als dann um 10 Uhr der Einlass geöffnet wurde war ich einer der ersten der das Messegelände betreten hat und ich war im Nachhinein froh mich mit der Öffnungszeit vertan zu haben. Erstmal ein kleines Bildchen von den noch wartenden am Eingang gemacht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich bin danach sofort zu der Halle mit EA und Activision Blizzard, eher per Zufall gerannt. Habe mir vorher keinen Hallenplan oder ähnliches besorgt was ein großer Fehler war, genauso wenig hatte ich einen Plan was ich mir alles anschauen sollte. Deswegen einfach mal beim neuem Medal of Honor angestellt und nach 20-30 Minuten warten ging es dann auch schon los. Es wurden ein paar Trailer gezeigt, das Spielsystem wurde erläutert und danach durfte man dann endlich spielen. Positiv zu vermerken war hierbei, das die Räume mit Klimaanlagen ausgestattet waren, die Raumtemperatur war richtig angenehm und gut zum zocken geeignet. Es wurde 10 gegen 10 gespielt, mit je 5 Fireteams pro Seite (2-Mann Squads), die besten drei Fireteams bekamen MoH T-Shirts. Bin leider nur vierter geworden, war zwar bisschen enttäuscht das es nicht für jeden ein T-Shirt aber gut, es ging weiter. Wollte mich danach eigentlich bei dem neuem Sim-City anstellen, aber die Schlange war bereits so lang (ca. 1 1/2 Stunden warten) das ich lieber planlos durch die Hallen gestreift bin. Bei Razer habe ich mir einen dieser schwarz grünen Beutel abgeholt und danach bei Astragon einmal den Landwirtschaftssimulator in der Gold Edition. Eher per Zufall bin ich dann auf den XMG-Stand gestoßen wo ein DJ Dubstep aufgelegt hat. Die Musik war echt der Hammer und die Babes zum anbeißen lecker. Dort habe ich dann ein T-Shirt abgestaubt und bin danach zum RiotGames Stand weiter gezogen. Dort habe ich dann ein paar Skincode Karten abgeholt und mich mit ein paar Mitarbeitern unterhalten. Die Gespräche waren super angenehm und es war der Hammer auch mal Mitarbeiter live zu treffen. Anschließen habe ich mich erstmal in den Outdoorbereich verzogen und ein bisschen Pause gemacht. Die Preise für das Essen dort, waren der reinste Horror, 5€ für einen Hamburger, 4€ für einen Crepe und ich glaube es waren 3,80€ für eine Pommes. Also doch lieber schnell in den Rucksack gegriffen und die Dose Chips geöffnet, dazu gab es dann ein Eiskaltes RedBull Lemon und die Welt war wieder in Ordnung. Nach der kurzen Pause ging es dann zurück in die Hallen, zuerst zum ESL-Shop wo ich mir ein schönes T-Shirt gekauft habe für 20€. Anschließend bei Bohemia Interactive, End of Nations und SK-Gaming gewesen, dort habe ich aber jeweils nur kurz reingeschnuppert. Es ging wieder zurück zum Riot-Stand wo ich dann Athene getroffen habe, erstmal meinen Rucksack signieren lassen und dann noch ein paar Skincodes geholt. Weiter ging es mit einer weiteren kleinen Pause und anschließendem Hallen durchstreifen, hier und da noch ein paar Goodies abgegriffen (AnnoOnline Beta Keys, Planetside 2 Dogtag, mehrere Schlüsselbänder und Poster) unterwegs bin ich dann noch auf Gronkh, Phreak, Artosis und einige SK sowie CLG LoL Spieler gestoßen. Erstmal unterschriften eingesammelt und Photos machen lassen. Konnte mich auch ein bisschen mit denen Unterhalten. Gegen 16 Uhr verging mir dann langsam die Lust, die Messe war für meine Geschmack schon am Donnerstag überlaufen bin aber noch 2 Stunden geblieben. Bei Defiance von Trion, wo wirklich jeder ein T-Shirt bekommen hat der sich angestellt hat was relativ schnell ging (15min höchstens). Beim Gamescom Stand noch ein T-Shirt gekauft für humane 14€ und mir dann die Zugverbindung rausgesucht um nach Hause zu kommen. Auf dem Weg zum Ausgang habe ich noch einen Abstecher zum Playstation Stand gemacht und ein bisschen mit der Vita rumgespielt. Den Caseking-Stand habe ich nur kurz gestreift und bei Computech war ich gar nicht. Dann habe ich meiner großen Weisheit auch noch den falschen Ausgang genommen, wo netterweise wieder Coca Cola kleine Getränke Dosen verteilt hat und bin dann 10 min zum Bahnhof Messe gelaufen. Auf dem Bahnsteig war dann schon um 18 Uhr die Hölle los. Der Zug war so voll das er eher einer Sauna glich, man war für jeden Stopp froh wo frische Luft rein kam. Hier hat die Bahn auch wieder versagt, keine Sonderzüge und die normalen Linien hatten auch keine zusätzlichen Waggons. Nach ca. 1 Stunde schwitzen und Drücken konnte ich dann endlich aussteigen, komplett durchgeschwitzt habe ich mir dann erstmal auf der Bahnhofstoilette ein anderes T-Shirt angezogen weil so wollte ich definiitv nicht in den Bus einsteigen. Eine weitere halbe Stude später war ich dann endlich wieder zu Hause, nach über 12 Stunden auf den Beinen war ich total fertig und froh über eine lange und ausgiebige Dusche.

Insgesamt habe ich mit Verpflegung von zu Hause und dem Einkauf der T-Shirts 50€ ausgegeben. Das Ticket war mit 6,50 am günstigsten und der ÖPNV war auch wieder im Ticket Preis inbegriffen.
Der zusätzliche Eingang am Bahnhof war von Vorteil aber immer noch nicht das gelbe vom Ei, dort war es ebenfalls relativ voll aber immer noch erträglicher als letztes Jahr. Die Messe an sich war für den ersten Tag schon verdammt voll, in meinen Augen sogar zu voll. Aber dafür war das gebotene in meinen Augen echt der Hammer, ich bin rundum zufrieden mit dem was ich dort erlebt habe, "bekannte" Leute getroffen, Goodies abgestaubt und ein bisschen gespielt. Nur die Preise für Essen und trinken sind viel zu hoch, hoffentlich tut sich da noch ein bisschen was. Am schlimmsten war wieder die DB, die anscheinend total unvorbereitet auf diese Messe war. Auch hier hoffe ich das sich was ändert, aber ich gehe mal nicht davon aus, man hatte ja schon genug Messen um dieses Problem in den Griff zu bekommen.


Rechtschreibfehler sind gewollt, um dem Text einen gewissen Swag zu verleihen, bei Fragen einfach Fragen und ich antworte so schnell es geht.
Ich hoffe euch hat das Lesen wenigstens ein bisschen Spaß gemacht


----------



## The_GTS (18. August 2012)

Ich war bis jetzt eben auch da, aber mit dem Auto, da kannstde dir erstmal die Lustige Parkplatzsuche vorstellen.  Naja einige parkplätze und minuten später hat sich auch was gefunden. War am Südeingang um 9:30 uhr, da war es aber schon recht voll. Aber ich hab auch diverse Codes, Schlüsselanhänger, T-Shirts und Poster Abgeräumt. War mein erster Gamescom Besuch. Wenn ich da jetzt mal zum vergleich die Cebit ziehe von der Menschenmenge her, dann ist die Gamescom gegen die Cebit ein Witz. 
Aber war schon ein Lustiger Tag. Jetzt muss ich nurnoch zusehen wie ich den heute zuende kriege, da mein Auto nun den Dienst Quittiert. Termostat hinüber, geht nicht mehr auf und Motor Überhitzt deshalb andauernd.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (18. August 2012)

Mein Beileid.

@nulchking:hast du mal Turtelbeach /COD black op`s 2 Stand gespielt ??
Zwar nur Nuketown auf x-Box ^^.(hab auch zweimal verloren ^^)
Aber jedes mal ein COD BO2 T-shirt bekommen .
Nahrungsmittel sollte man sich unbedingt mitbringen und Flüssigkeit.
Hättes mich fragen sollen .
Ich hab nur 30 € für die Karte ausgegeben.
Und es wird jedes Jahr voller.Spricht sich halt rum


----------



## DarthLAX (19. August 2012)

argh - wenn ich das so lese, dann ärgere ich mich um so mehr, dass ich die planung dieses mal versaut habe und so nicht zur GC fahre 

um so ärgerlicher ist es, weil es die letzten jahre auch nicht mehr geklappt hat (seit der letzten GamesCON (also noch in Leipzig!) ging es iwi nimmer...vor allem weil es allein auch net so der bringer ist (habe gerne freunde dabei bzw. habe mich beim letzten mal mit ein paar freunden da hin auf den weg gemacht und ein paar weiter dort getroffen (war so ausgemacht, weil anderer anreise weg ...)

ach ja: hat wer eine gute seite für ankündigungen von der GC? (denn irgendwie weiß ich gar nicht was die hersteller denn neues ausgespukt haben bzw. ob EA/Bioware schon was raus gelassen haben bezüglich z.B. Dragon Age III auf welches ich warte 

mfg LAX
ps: *aufreg* - das ticket für's nächste mal kauf ich jetzt sobald die verfügbar sind


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (19. August 2012)

He was steht bei euch hinten auf dem T-shirt drauf ??
(vorallem steht da auch VIP drauf)??




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

